# Rally Ireland 2006



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi all,
after much tooing and froing we seem to have let the rally ireland idea go back to sleep. The general opinion in the other threads seemed to be that the end of August would suit most who replied. Could everyone who would be interested in meeting up between 25th and 28th August stick a few details down here. If you can't make it that weekend put your details down and possible alternative weekends. Also put down where you are coming from, what sort of age group, are you bringing kids, limits to how far you can travel and any suggestions as to what we might do. Once we have a few responses we can try an find somewhere that suits from both a geographical and entertainment point of view. If you could each drop me a mail on [email protected] I can keep everyone up to date until we have a plan. Then I nominate Arizona to do all the hard work.

I'll go first

BB695 + Mrs - 30 something (Brian & Catherine)
2 kids aged 5 and 7
coming from Belfast
can travel anywhere

suggestion - 
All Ireland fleadh - Letterkenny, might be a bit out of the way for basically everyone though


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Neil +Nora 60ish
No Kids
Coming from Galway.
Can Travel.
Letterkenny sound good

Can we make this a Sticky for a while Thank you.

Mod reply. Done


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Know of any ferry offers otherwise it's a bit prohibitive from this side of the water?


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll see if I can get a deal. I used to work for P&O, but that was in 1987, so there might not be anyone there I know.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi bb695 + Mrs,

We'll see how our first trip goes in April, before we make any commitment. (We are really looking forward to it.)

J & R.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi bb695 & Mrs

Delighted you've taken up the challange!! That weekend is fine for us. Our details are...

Myself & Himself....39 and holding!!

4 Juniors - 4,5,9 & 10

Letterkenny is where we are based!!! so not much traveling involved for us there. However we left for the weekend the fleadh was on! It was pretty chaotic. From what I hear there were quite a lot of motorhomes and a major lack of suitable parking areas. It is also a good distance from the ports, Belfast being the closest one.

Maybe somewhere either along the east coast or midlands making access easier for those willing to hop on a ferry and cross the water. They would then have a choice of the three major ports.

Cork/Kerry much as I would love to go would just be too far for a weekend as I'm sure Donegal would be for those that far south.

Am naturally willing to help U with this great idea. 

Will to do some research on ferry crossing to Dublin and Rosslare.

Good Luck

Come on everybody...join in :lol: 8)

Arizona


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

I was looking at sites near letterkenny - There only seem to be a couple of small ones, so we might struggle to get somewhere for that weekend.

Other possibilities that I have stayed at recently

Lough Key - big parkland space, not too far from the N4, so reasonably accessible from Dublin.

Battlebridge - near Carrick on Shannon - has a pub on site - other than that it is fairly quiet

Camac Valley -10 mins from Dublin. Perfect site for a meet, but other than go shopping in Dublin, there doesn't seem to be much within walking distance - good park for kids though

Delamont in Co Down - Nice site, set in a country park, walks, park, shopping are all handy - no pub 

Castle Archdale - Near Enniskillen. Big site, good hard stands, pub on site, park on site, shop on site, entertainment on site, marina on site (so I could have my arm twisted to bring the boat) - not sure about travel times from Dublin or the deep South

Tollymore - right in the middle of a forest - own beer and entertainment essential, but the setting is brilliant. Taxi to Newcastle - £3.00. Loads to to both day and night. 1 hour from Belfast - 2 hours from Dublin

Red River Valley - Co Wicklow - Big site, pub, restaruant, park on site - small shops nearby

Roundwood - Co Wicklow - Smaller than Red river valley - town of Roundwood is about 10 minute walk (15 minute stagger back) Plenty of evening entertainment

Greenlands - Rosses point near Sligo - possibly the most amazing sunsets you will ever see - superb food in Austies, decent pint in the hotel and brilliant beach - 4 hours from Belfast - probably similar from Dublin


If anyone has any other suggestions or any preferences for any of these post them up. Once we get a rough idea of where everyone is coming from we can choose a site and try to get it booked.

p.s. - I've never done this before - if anyone feels the need to offer tips and hints, feel free


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

bb695

They all sound good to me!!

Perhaps some of the more experienced rally attendees and/or co-ordinators could give a few pointers!

Arizona

Is it just me or is this site incredibly slow today, it's driving me nuts!!


----------



## 98219 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm all for this idea!
Only new to motorhomes, in fact, I haven't got one yet, but I'd love to go along and get first-hand advice.
I'm also from Letterkenny, so I'd be willing to help get info. if you decide to come here.
I work in Leixlip, (west Dublin), so I can help scout some sites if needed.

LMK,

P.J.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can someone tell us what happens at Rallys??

This seems very slow kicking off.
Come on and see what its all about.
Maybe we even like it.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dunno if we should call it a rally or a get together, or indeed if these two might be one and the same. At the minute it looks like a glass or two of wine, a pint or 3 of Guinness and a bit of craic. If we manage to tie up with some event or other, I still think the craic is most important 

Hey - on the bright side - we have 3 vans and Mr mac so far. If we can get another van or two and decide on a location I can bung the details on loads of other boards


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Good idea bb695. Don't know why but don't seem to be able to get much interest or info from anyone! There are a lot of motorhomers over here I'm sure we could muster up more than 3!!

Let me know how I can help.

Regards


Arizona


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

is there a meet up :wink: myself and the wife,30 no kids.Myself, my old dad and his mate are takeing our motorhomes out that weekend for sure,might see you,s on the road if theres no meet up 8O [merc super brig 748,coach built hymer,bustner a class,,if u see us gives a wave,if my old mans in front,our top speed will be 25kph so il have plenty time to wave back :lol:


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

camarobill - we are trying to get a meet together - send me you email addy to [email protected] and I will keep you posted. There will be a meet, even if it is just the three of us  - Can't wait to see what the events co-ordinator comes up with (...... thats you Arizona  .... btw - Did you tell Nora & Neil that they are the food and drink co-ordinator?)


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Delegation.....that's the way. :roll: You'd better bring the boat so, I forsee lots of water based events!!! :lol: 

Arizona


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

We would like to meet up on those dates as well. We already have our own "elite"group of 3 other motorhomes. We are all in the dundalk/newry area. We normally go away most weekends from fri nite to sunday. Good spots include strandhill (either beach or campsite), Culdaff (wild camping), Morriscastle (once you have the weather) Red Cross is a favourite with the kids as theres a lot to do there for them (Were all heading there on the easter weekend).Cork/Kerry and all around that area would be too far for us to travel for just a weekend though. :wink:


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

I just booked us Easter weekend in Red Cross yesterday. We had been planning to go to Scotland, but it didn't get beyond planning. Then we started trying to get somewhere over here. I think every space in every field is booked out now


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

Might bump into you there. Were arriving on the saturday!!


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

We will be there from Friday evening. I'll put all the deck chairs out and keep you a hardstand :lol:


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

Just rang and booked in three motorhomes for our gang! A bit of advice i got last time i was there is to keep away from the tents section as they make a lot of noise with it being so full that weekend. Further back on the site the quiter but a bit longer to the pub!!


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

whers that camp site,might head down that way,i dont mind wild camping if its full


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Red cross is in Wicklow - near BallyK - I think they still have pitches.

Are you interested in the August meet?


btw - I've only met one person that I found on the web before.... he was a total space cadet


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

im off in the camper for 5 weeks,heading france,spain and portugal,leaving on 1st july,back on the 5 august 8) i think thats the same weekend,u can count me in,for the sunday and monday,all going well :wink:


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

bb695 said:


> btw - I've only met one person that I found on the web before.... he was a total space cadet


Tell us who and ward us off......

There could be a pint or two or three or....

Dec.


----------



## 95932 (Aug 4, 2005)

Would love to attend a rally / get together but have a slight problem, we have not yet got a motorhome, we are trying it during the summer in German and if all goes well could purchase after that. Hopefully this rally will go ahead and it could become an annual irish rally and would be abel to attend next year.


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

So then how many of ye are going to red cross at the weekend. We are going to do some "wild camping" on the fri nite and go into the camp site on the saturday till sunday. So far there ourselves and friends of ours who have a motorhome as well.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

We are heading down early on Friday. Going to have a go at putting up the safari room/enclosure type thing, so if you see me, feel free to affoer assistance, but no taking the p please 

We will probably stay until Tuesday or Wednesday and then head to Castle Archdale with the boat until the following Sunday


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

We will be the ones that will have the most smoke coming out from the barbacue. We will be sitting around the barbacue in our winter wollies on battering the burgers to death!! We will be in the kentucky camp and our friends will be in a benimar.


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

is there a web link to that site,  or just a phone number, :wink:


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.rivervalleypark.com/


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

yep ill be there saterday night,my dad is bring his camper as well,i have a merc rimor superbrig 748/my old mans is a fiat a-647 bustner/so call over,,c u there 8O


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if the bottom of the M50 joins up directly with the M11/N11 yet - I haven't gone directly down that way in a couple of years and ended up going through Dundrum and Stillorgan last time. I am leaving early on Friday and OH is coming down later in the car, so I need to leave her a complete and faultless set of instructions (she doesn't have the dynamic routing facility built in :lol: )


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

Its now a straight run all the way to Lil doyles turn. Just keep on the m50 it now connects direct to the N11 so much easier to give directions!!


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

just got word back,there booked out the door,,catch up with you guys in august


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

If you like u could use my name. I booked 3 spaces for saturday onwards and only two motorhomes are going now. Let me know if you want the space as i will have to ring them tomorow to cancel it.


----------

